# Heavy on juice



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Good day i have a smok xcube ultra with a freemax tank and im a noob. My tank is really heavy on juice 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587646edca831/20170111_162730.jpg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (11/1/17)

How heavy is "really heavy"? Like 30ml a day? 100ml?


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

darryn.britton said:


> How heavy is "really heavy"? Like 30ml a day? 100ml?


About 30ml evey 2 days


Ian Meyer said:


> Good day i have a smok xcube ultra with a freemax tank and im a noob. My tank is really heavy on juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587646edca831/20170111_162730.jpg?




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

And thats worse than smokes 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darryn.britton (11/1/17)

That sounds about normal I would guess... I think I go through about 10-15ml a day maybe a bit less and I vape quite a bit. I don't think there's really a way to cut down on juice except to use less power or vape less? If it's hitting you in the pocket you may have to look at one of those options... or cheaper/DIY juice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

DIY juice were do i get the stuff

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

DIY comes out at about R1.50 per ml, so your current consumption of 15ml per day would cost you around R22.50 - slightly less than a pack of 20 smokes. That includes buying more concentrates than you use and therefore building up a stock of concentrates over time. The start-up costs are low too - roughly R400 for the scale and all the bottles/implements you need.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> DIY juice were do i get the stuff



Here.


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Were can i get the pg vg and flav

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aavnrazor (11/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> Good day i have a smok xcube ultra with a freemax tank and im a noob. My tank is really heavy on juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587646edca831/20170111_162730.jpg?


What a Smok Xbox one........ just plug the controller in!! Only joking, I always make that joke on the xcube. 

Tell me don't know that tank that coil. Do you know if it is a rdta or do you need to buy coils?

Live the Cloud


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

@Ian Meyer, at the link I gave. That gives several vendors who sell nic, PG, VG and flavours.


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

aavnrazor said:


> What a Smok Xbox one........ just plug the controller in!! Only joking, I always make that joke on the xcube.
> 
> Tell me don't know that tank that coil. Do you know if it is a rdta or do you need to buy coils?
> 
> Live the Cloud


Buy coils and the are ceramic coils 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aavnrazor (11/1/17)

Ouch, there is the problem. My best bet, get a new tank. I would suggest that you start with a rdta where you can buy and build. You will get the hang of it very quickly in building your own coils. That way you will save on your juice flow.

Live the Cloud


----------



## Tockit (11/1/17)

The problem is not that the tank is heavy on juice. You are heavy on Juice. because if you are not vaping the tank is not using up your juice  
with ciggies you know when to stop, but with Vaping you dont know when to stop as the tank is still full. But yes, DIY is the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Eny recommendations on rosaries and things to get when starting DIY 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (11/1/17)

There are a few threads you can check that has recipes, go through these 3 threads and see what you like and take it from there.
DIY Menthol/Mint Recipes
DIY Dessert Recipes
DIY Fruit Recipes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (11/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> Eny recommendations on rosaries and things to get when starting DIY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Plenty of DIY threads here. A starter kit is a good way to start. Includes all the necessities and study the DIY mixing threads for a juice you might like and get those concentrates. I started with a simple RY4 mix and worked from there.

Good luck and feel free to ask any question.

Regards


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

Scale
Rechargeable batteries for the scale
Half-a-dozen amber glass bottles than can store 30-50ml for mixing/steeping
The same number of plastic HDPE or PET dropper/spout/gorilla bottles that can store 30-50ml for the final juice
500ml PG
At least a liter of VG (if you like 70/30 juice)
100ml nic
Look up some good beginner recipes
Get some more recipes from Enyawreklaw
Get the flavours needed in the recipes you like, picking flavours used in two or more recipes
Download a free recipe app like eJuice Me Up or DIY Juice Calculator
Watch a few videos on how to get started
Watch Wayne's videos on flavours and mixing
Mix

It's as simple as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Im looking on a sit skyblue eny good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

There are several forum vendors on the link I gave you. Check their sites as well, compare prices and range, and pick one that suits your needs and pocket.


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

RichJB said:


> There are several forum vendors on the link I gave you. Check their sites as well, compare prices and range, and pick one that suits your needs and pocket.


The link for vendors did not post

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

It's linking fine for me. Click on the "Here" text and it should take you to a forum thread called "List of DIY vendors".

Full link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


----------



## Gersh (11/1/17)

been vaping one month and I'm on my 7th bottle lol ,, 
I blamed my tank, the sun evaporating it,, even "ghost" leaking . Guess DIY is calling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (12/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> Good day i have a smok xcube ultra with a freemax tank and im a noob. My tank is really heavy on juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587646edca831/20170111_162730.jpg?


What type coils are you using?some builds are thirstier and the substantial coils such as Alien and Claptons' need high power and long ramping that can contribute to higher juice consumption IMO.Some tanks like my Petri and SM just seem to drink it up no matter what builds I try but the flavor they deliver is fair dinkum .

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DominionZA (12/1/17)

I do 30ml an average per day. But it's all me. I can't stop vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mando (16/1/17)

I agree. DIY Juice does save me loads. Spent R410 for the month on juice and will still have more carrying over till the next. You can also try using less exotic wires like plain kanthal for e.g. Or even go for a single coil device. Own coils, own juice saves you loads. Also Opus juice has a variety that costs R150 for 50ml @juicyjoes. I especially love the Glitch. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mando (16/1/17)

Mando said:


> I agree. DIY Juice does save me loads. Spent R410 for the month on juice and will still have more carrying over till the next. You can also try using less exotic wires like plain kanthal for e.g. Or even go for a single coil device. Own coils, own juice saves you loads. Also Opus juice has a variety that costs R150 for 50ml @juicyjoes. I especially love the Glitch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Edit: you either have to vape less but I personally believe nobody can tell you how to vape or how much to vape. It's down to you preference. Just don't overdo it


kev mac said:


> What type coils are you using?some builds are thirstier and the substantial coils such as Alien and Claptons' need high power and long ramping that can contribute to higher juice consumption IMO.Some tanks like my Petri and SM just seem to drink it up no matter what builds I try but the flavor they deliver is fair dinkum .




Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

